

Peep: A "pip install" that is cryptographically guaranteed repeatable - inglesp
https://pypi.python.org/pypi/peep/

======
schrodingersCat
This nice as long as the source doesn't already contain a backdoor. Definitely
plugs a security hole though. Nice

